# homemade chocolate chip cookies?!



## kimmy (Mar 8, 2009)

i want to make chocolate chip cookies, but not the cut and cook kind. i want to make homemade ones...i just don't know how. i'm not really the best with baking, so anyone have any good recipes for them?!


----------



## loveisdisco (Mar 8, 2009)

I get recipes from allrecipes.com
Just look for the ones with the highest ratings with the ingredients you have.


----------



## meland2lilones (Mar 8, 2009)

the recipe on the bag of nestle choc chips is perfect and easy!!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 9, 2009)

I found this recipe somewhere (either on a cooking book or the internet) many years ago. These ones are so easy to make.

*Ingredients:*
- 125g unsalted butter
- 1 1/4 cups firmly packed brown sugar
- 1 cup plain flour
- 1/4 cup self-raising flour
- 1 egg
- 1/3 cocoa powder
- 3/4 cup nuts
- 1/2 cup dark chocolate blocks
- 1 teaspoon baking soda
- 1 teaspoon vanilla essence

* Cups in Australian cup measurement.

*Directions:*
- Preheat oven at 150C. 
- Beat butter, sugar, egg and vanilla essence in a bowl until smooth.
- Stir in flour, baking soda, cocoa powder; stir in nuts and dark chocolate blocks.
- Drop rounded tablespoon of mixture onto prepare trays about 4cm apart. Press each wih a fork to flatten.
- Bake in oven for 10 mins.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 9, 2009)

whenever you bake some, you can send some to me and i'll test them for you


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 9, 2009)

My dad makes the best cookies everrrr...and I'm pretty sure he mostly just follows the recipe on the bag of chocolate chips! Not even the Nestle's recipe either, the generic one, and it's still good as hell!! Really though, you don't have to be an expert baker, just follow the recipe exactly as it says and don't cook em too long and you'll definitely have some edible cookies. 

My roomie is a chef and he made some choc chip cookies with bacon in them. Yeah it sounds super weird, but they were delicious. The saltiness of the bacon went really nicely with the sweetness of the chocolate.


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meland2lilones* 

 
_the recipe on the bag of nestle choc chips is perfect and easy!!_

 
I agree!  It's the best recipe I've found.
(&Also, it reminds me of Friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## luvsic (Mar 10, 2009)

MMMM now I'm hungry for chocolate chip cookies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think my tummy just rumbled...too bad I'm on a diet now. I'm deviating a little tomorrow though, cause:

I'm baking brownies tomorrow! It'll be my first time baking, I am excited


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I agree!  It's the best recipe I've found.
(&Also, it reminds me of Friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 





 I love that episode!


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 10, 2009)

Mmmm nothing better than homemade chocolate chip cookies fresh and warm from the oven...

Making me hungry!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2009)

This is my go-to recipe... it's so perfect if you like that chewy ooey gooewy cookie. 

The Chewy Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meland2lilones* 

 
_the recipe on the bag of nestle choc chips is perfect and easy!!_

 





 Always perfect!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2009)

If you refrigerate the dough for an hour then bake, it helps the cookies from spreading. I like the Nestle recipe too, but if you want to try something a bit different, try the Alton Brown recipe mentioned above.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2009)

Ernie has a great point! You might know a lot of these, but just in case these are a few other tips that I learned from baking them or by watching the show:

*use parchment paper if you can, NOT wax paper or they will taste like crayons =/  parch paper also helps you take them off the pan quickly so they don't overcook = harder
*rotate the pan in the oven half way though so both sides get even baking
*use some type of scoop (like ice cream scoop) to get even sized cookies. it looks more professional and they bake evenly
*take 'em out when the recipe says so even if they don't look done there will be some carry over cooking
*absolutely measure in baking, baking is a formula this is not the time to get too creative until you understand the principles of baking
*always level off your measuring cups/spoons to assure the right amount of the ingredient
*don't overcrowd your pan
*when you make cookies always start with the fat and sugar first... you go for a while until it's well incorporated and a light yellow color (for butter and sugar) this is called the "creaming method" and you might be able to find more info about it online
*have fun =)


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2009)

^^You're a baker too! I do all those things, cool.


----------



## Cinci (Mar 29, 2009)

I use the Nestle Recipe too..  It's definately my fave..  Although, sometimes I substitute almond or peppermint extract instead of vanilla to give it a little twist..  I have a couple of friends who always ask for me to make the peppermint ones...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 29, 2009)

I use the Chocolate Chip recipe that's on the back Blue Bonnet margarine.
try it, it's very tasty!!!


----------

